# December 7th (morning) event for Car Audio Tournament of Champions™ (CATOC™)



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Please read this post carefully before opening the link for the flier (shown below)!

Car Audio Tournament of Champions™ (CATOC™) being hosted at the same time as Cars and Coffee on Saturday morning, December 7th, 2013 at The Shops at Gainey Village in Scottsdale, Arizona. (This does not conflict with the MECA event that was posted on their calendar after our event was first posted on ours.)

CATOC™ appreciates the privilege to be a part of this, so we take the etiquette of Cars and Coffee very, very seriously! This is a first class event worthy of first class behavior from CATOC™ competitors, friends and family.

Cars and Coffee organizers only allow us to accept pre-registrations for this event the show (via PayPal); please contact Dave Ritter at [email protected] for details. 

Pre-registrations are on a first come, first serve basis with only 15 spots available! Pre-registrations will be taken UNTIL ALL 15 competitor spots are filled, OR December 4th, whichever comes first. 

IMPORTANT! Please check the flier at Car and Coffee in December 

*Some information on the flier has now changed!* 

We are signing up competitors asking them a preference of judging times. The earliest available judging time is 8:30 a.m.. Sound system evaluation is done every 20 minutes, so the next appointment time is 8:50 a.m., and so on, until 1:00 p.m.. If you are only competing in the sound quality evaluation, that process takes approximately 12-15 minutes. Only three vehicles per hour will be judged to prevent judges’ listener fatigue.

The 7:00 a.m. roll in time applies IF you are planning to also display your vehicle for the duration of the event or if you want "a choice" parking spot. Cars and Coffee does not allow anyone to set up vendor tents or sell products on site – no exceptions. This group gets there early, so parking spots will be at a premium. Last month there were approximately 350 (really, really nice) cars by conservative estimate.

Sound system auditions are to be conducted with doors closed, windows up, and sunroof/moonroof closed. This is not a “street bass” event, so no system “booming” of any kind will be tolerated.

Please contact Dave Ritter at [email protected] with any questions that you may have. We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

